# Tiff v PSD



## trevorb (Sep 28, 2012)

I take all my photos in Raw and the convert to PSD for any further editing in PS. 
I have noticed on this forum that most people seem to prefer Tiff to PSD.
Is there any particular reason for this as I am happy to convert if it improves the outcome or workflow.

Trevor


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 28, 2012)

Quality-wise there's no difference. There's nothing in PSD that you can't do with TIFs, and one or two things that can be done with TIFs. Most of all, PSD is proprietary, TIF isn't, and over the years I've found more apps being fussy by PSD (eg alpha channels, compatibility) than with get annoyed by TIF.

John


----------



## Chris_M (Sep 29, 2012)

As I stated in another post I made today---> (_another post from today_),
I've been experimenting with TIF for a few days, because I noticed that I was got an average saving of 50% on filesizes with TIF over PSD format, when the TIF save dialog is correctly set up, and found no loss of quality, and apparently everything supported by the PSD format, is also supported by the TIF format, including SmartObjects.

Just 30 minutes ago, I finished converting ALL my PSD files, and re-saving all my TIF files with the appropriate save dialog settings,
using a droplet I created from an PS action I also created that contained the appropriate save settings.
I had to go folder-by-folder, since the original action only saved the files to the original folder I saved the first file to.
I could not figure out how to, or if it's even possible to, have the action save the files to their original folder.
But no matter now, I'm finished...


----------



## trevorb (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks John & Chris

Trevor


----------

